# Cadiz city questions



## canadianeh! (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a canadian (as you may have gathered by my name eh) with EU citizenship. I'm an online writer so can work anywhere and I want to escape the cold canadian winters to a more moderate climate.

I could go south but am drawn to the history and culture of europe. This year I would like to try a month or two in southern Spain because the climate and history seem right for me. If I like it I will want to come back for the winter next year.
I have never been to Spain so all I know is what I read on the internet and in books. 

I have some questions I would really appreciate some help with.

1) I get various impressions about how cold southern spain is winter. Some people seem to find it very cold while others say it's quite pleasant and around 18 to 20 degrees during the daytime. Are there places on the south coast that are warmer in winter than others?

2) I am attracted to Cadiz city and/or El Puerto de Santa Maria because they are ancient with lots to see and non touristy but all I know is what I read and see on the map so am open to correction/suggestions etc. I will be travelling by myself with my small dog and love to walk - preferably by the sea. Any other ideas for authentic spanish small cities that are walkable and by the sea would be great. I'm not interested in being in an expat enclave but want to mix in with locals where possible.

3) I can't figure out the best way to find an apartment rental. I've gone cross eyed looking on the internet and have considered contacting an agent but have read some negative things here on the forum about agents not responding etc. What is a realistic budget for a two bedroom apartment in the historic center with some character and how do I go about finding one?

These are a lot of questions and I really appreciate you taking the time to help me get some sense of direction.
Best wishes Gail


----------



## happy_man (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Gail,

I can't answer everything, but I can tell you that my brother and I spent a very relaxing and enjoyable time in Cadiz and surrounding area one Christmas. It was 18 degrees at midday on Christmas Eve and we went to the beach and went swimming in the cold sea and it was great! 

This area has a lot of diverse history, from Neanderthal to Roman to Moorish to Christian to Civil War to modern day. Winter is the quietest time of year, knowing some Spanish would be very useful, the food and wine is excellent and I really recommend it 

A good place for local adverts, including apartments is here: Loquo Cadiz Community | classifieds for apartments

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## canadianeh! (Nov 24, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Hi Happy Man,

It's great to get a response and some validation for what I was thinking.
Thanks also for the link.

Best wishes Gail


[


----------

